# MS Word - Page break with Return key



## Sloppy Joe

Every time I hit Enter I get a new page. So I can't insert any paragraph breaks. I have a huge paper due tomorrow at midnight - less than 24hrs!! :mum


----------



## cruisin

1.	Click in an affected paragraph.
2.	Click on the Format->Styles and Formatting menu item.
3.	In the bottom part of the sidebar that pops up, the style for your paragraph should have a bold box around it.
4.	Hover the cursor over the style. A listbox arrow should appear. Click it.
5.	Select Modify from the list box.
6.	Click the Format button and select Paragraph.
7.	Click the Line and Page Breaks tab.
8. Uncheck the "Page Break Before" checkbox.
9.	OK out of everything.


----------



## Sloppy Joe

Thanks! not doing it any more but I will try that if it happens again. If my brain doesn't explode first.


----------



## cruisin

lol no problem


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

I'm not going to sound as smart as cruisin but could your ctrl key be stuck?

Ctrl + enter is the hotkey for page break.


----------



## Sloppy Joe

Close. It was the Function key. In my defense though it was 3:30 am.


----------

